# The road to getting a show maltese



## Paradise (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello! Trying to narrow down my options so I'm looking for recommendations. 

1. Who will not take advantage of a 1st time show dog buyer(with show references) and sell a good female? I've been warned about complicated contracts and people being sold dogs that should not have been sold as show dogs. (If you wish to warn me of who not to use, please private message.)

2. If *you *are a show breeder, which show breeders routinely produce dogs that you admire most and why? 

3. Looking for a mentor. Prefer one that regularly attends mid-Florida shows(the previous questions are worldwide) who likes mentoring (or knowledge of who does not like mentoring at all)?

Thank you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your best bet is to go to all of the dog shows you can and talk to the breeders and handlers. There are lots of shows coming up all over Florida. Check infodog.com for dates and location of shows. I do not show but know many of the breeders in Florida. A good breeder will want to get to know you before trusting one of their dogs to you. These dogs are their babies and are very particular about who gets one of their babies.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I like Reva's advice.  

(I once thought it would be a great hobby, until I realized the amount of grooming that goes into keeping up the coats!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reva's right, go to dog shows. If you really want to meet a lot of show breeders, go to the maltese nationals in May...out in Arizona this year. 

Some breeders might even offer to mentor you.

I showed Ava for a while, it was so much fun!!!! But the grooming and the costs were too much for me to continue showing. ...but what a great experience!!


----------



## Paradise (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you. I have done all of this for years to the point of being overwhelmed.

So now I'm looking for specific breeder recommendations from the forum to help me narrow down the options.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Go to AMA Nationals (google it)---coming up soon---May I think. There you will find an answer to your issue. Good luck & you are welcome!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Paradise (Sep 22, 2018)

I have done the above for years so now I am seeking specific breeder recommendations. 

If anyone has any first hand information to be able to offer any specific breeder recommendations(or specific breeder non-recommendations), that would be appreciated.


----------

